# simoniz ultra care wheel cleaner - acid free or not?



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi guys

Dad got 5l of this from Costco. But I'm not 100% sure if it is acid free or not. Already opened it and used a couple of times so can't take it back. 

Anybody able to confirm please? 

- it says safe for all wheels on the bottle in big writing 
- a bunch of websites describe it as acid free
- BUT the bottle says "<5% anionic surfactants, non-ionic surfactants, NTA (nitrilotriacetic acid) and salts thereof" which makes me unsure and confused simply lol

Thanks!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Believe it's a non acidic formula. Probably more like an alkaline based cleaner.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Believe it's a non acidic formula. Probably more like an alkaline based cleaner.


This is my understanding as well - have used it and no issues with it. Works well - best agitated with a brush and it can be diluted for light cleaning


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

The ultracare stuff is definitely acid free - their red coloured 'alloy wheel cleaner' is acid based.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

On the basis it is marketed as acid free and not marketed as ph neutral, then fair assumption it is alkali. Buy some ph strips and see.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for confirming!

And am I right in saying alkali will strip / degrade waxes and sealants quicker than something pH neutral?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

azibux1 said:


> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> And am I right in saying alkali will strip / degrade waxes and sealants quicker than something pH neutral?


Generally yes.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Generally yes.


Okay thanks!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

azibux1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Dad got 5l of this from Costco. But I'm not 100% sure if it is acid free or not. Already opened it and used a couple of times so can't take it back.
> 
> ...


Spend 99p and never ask the question again. :thumb:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201409964959


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

stantheman said:


> Spend 99p and never ask the question again. :thumb:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201409964959


Will take a while to come, but seems handy to have - purchased! Thanks!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Once you get them you'll be testing just about everything in the house too.


----------

